# finishing cedar



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

i just built a picture frame out of cedar,but i have never finished cedar.if anyone could give me some advise on finishing cedar iwould appreicate any advise.


thanks wil141 aka woodpecker!!!!!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A good wipe on poly or possibly a Danish oil would be my first choices.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks Bob,i will try the danish oil.will ceader take a stain.

thanh again. wil141 aka woodpecker!!!!!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Wil,

Cedar would probably take a stain, however, it is a nice wood within itself and I personally feel that stain would detract from the natural beauty. Maybe try some on a piece of scrap and see what you think.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

i belive your right, it is a pretty wood so danish oil it is.


thanks again Bob wil141 aka woodpecker!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

I have an exterior cedar door, which is darkened with age and staining. I would like to sand it out, and refinish it to the natural cedar colour, or with a very light stain. Would the Danish oil be suitable for exterior use?

Thanks

Gerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gerry, Danish oil would be a poor choice for an exterior door, unless it was top coated with another product. Spar varnish is really the best for outdoor projects, and an oil based version is what I would use.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Spar varnish is a long oil varnish that was originally used on the spars of ships (lots of movement), The spar varnish available at the big box stores is not very good quality, if you want a spar type varnish look for one of the marine varnishes,costly but much higher quality.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jerry,
Long time no see and good to have you back. We need a good finish expert around here and you are without doubt one of the best  





jerrymayfield said:


> Spar varnish is a long oil varnish that was originally used on the spars of ships (lots of movement), The spar varnish available at the big box stores is not very good quality, if you want a spar type varnish look for one of the marine varnishes,costly but much higher quality.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


----------



## Gonecrazytoday (Jul 9, 2007)

I use clear coat finishes on my cedar projects. Thought of staining but the red with the cream colors looks good in its natural pigment.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good to hear from you again Jerry. Any suggestions on specifics to look for in a marine spar varnish? Brand names you have used and approve of?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Jamestowndistributors.com has much info on many types of marine varnish. I have used Epifanes,McClosky and several others all good for their purposes. I have been testing a uv cured product for 3 years that seems to be all that its claimed to be. If it lasts a few more years it might justify its very steep price of $100./gal.

Regards

Jerry


----------

